# فلتر الزيوت المكرره



## MohamedRok (9 ديسمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
احتاج الى فلتر ميكانيكال لفلترة الزيوت جديد او مستعمل
ارجو المساعده من اصحاب الخبره


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 أبريل 2016)

الفلتر الورقي المشابه لفلتر السيارات درجه 42


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (13 مارس 2018)

السلام عليكم


----------

